# Changing Adobe subscription to another country



## Toolio (Oct 12, 2021)

Hi all.
I have read many horror stories about people who have moved to another country and have been unable to transfer their Adobe Creative Cloud photography plan to their new country.
For this reason, I have been reluctant to change my plan from Canada to Brazil, despite having lived in Brazil for some time. My renewal is due in a month, and due to the much cheaper price in Brazil I'm determined to do it this time. I have realized from discussions here and in other forums that it seems impossible to "transfer" and account using the same email, regardless of what Adobe advises. Real world stories seem fraught with problems and failures.  So I have an idea to get around this, and am wondering whether anyone has done what I'm thinking and whether it is likely to work.
1. I will use another email to start a new account in Brazil, using a Brazil credit card, a couple of weeks before this one expires.
2. I will then import all my photos into my new account, which might require  downloading everything from the cloud in order to reimport into Lightroom cloudy. I also use Lightroom Classic, but imports into that program shouldn't be difficult because everything it needs is on my desktop drive. I have gigabit internet up and down, so the cloudy process shouldn't be too time consuming
3. When this is done I will close my Canadian account, which is paid for by a Canadian credit card, so it will not renew on the due date.
Has anyone done something similar? Or can anyone point out any pitfalls that would subvert this plan?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 13, 2021)

You do not need to do anything with Lightroom Classic. Because its catalog (and the images) are stored locally, Lightroom Classic will continue to run just fine if you switch to another account. You should not notice anything at all. The only thing you may have to do is turn off syncing (if your LrC catalog is synced) and turn it on again after you have switched. You will then get some dialogs about different cloud accounts, no doubt, but in the end LrC should just sync everything up again to the new account.


----------



## Toolio (Oct 13, 2021)

Johan Elzenga said:


> You do not need to do anything with Lightroom Classic. Because its catalog (and the images) are stored locally, Lightroom Classic will continue to run just fine if you switch to another account. You should not notice anything at all. The only thing you may have to do is turn off syncing (if your LrC catalog is synced) and turn it on again after you have switched. You will then get some dialogs about different cloud accounts, no doubt, but in the end LrC should just sync everything up again to the new account.


Thanks for the reply. As you indicate, I thought that Lightroom Classic wouldn't be much of a problem. However, I also use Lightroom cloudy because I bounce back and forth between two countries, as inconvenient as it sometimes can be. Can you think of anything that will throw a huge wrench into that--assuming I use the Adobe Lightroom Downloader program to download the cloud contents and to repopulate the Adobe cloud if necessary?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 13, 2021)

Toolio said:


> Thanks for the reply. As you indicate, I thought that Lightroom Classic wouldn't be much of a problem. However, I also use Lightroom cloudy because I bounce back and forth between two countries, as inconvenient as it sometimes can be. Can you think of anything that will throw a huge wrench into that--assuming I use the Adobe Lightroom Downloader program to download the cloud contents and to repopulate the Adobe cloud if necessary?


You will indeed have to use the Downloader, but then it should be easy to upload everything again in the new account. Did you sync your Lightroom Classic catalog? If so, then you do not need to use Adobe Downloader, because Lightroom Classic will have downloaded all the cloud images already.


----------



## Toolio (Oct 13, 2021)

Johan Elzenga said:


> You will indeed have to use the Downloader, but then it should be easy to upload everything again in the new account. Did you sync your Lightroom Classic catalog? If so, then you do not need to use Adobe Downloader, because Lightroom Classic will have downloaded all the cloud images already.


Thanks again. I have not synced my entire Classic catalog. I'm currently in my "secondary location" in Canada and will be until my current Adobe account expires, so its probably best to not try to do that now. I'll use the downloader and make a backup copy of the files on a portable SSD and also put it in my regular cloud service. That way I'll be able to make repairs when I'm back to my regular home in Brasil if things don't go well here with the changing of accounts. I appreciate your help and advice.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Oct 14, 2021)

Toolio said:


> I have not synced my entire Classic catalog.


You DO NOT have to sync the entire Classic catalog!
If Sync has been turned on in Lr-Classic, then, given sufficient time, it WILL HAVE downloaded all eco-system full-size files to the Lr-Classic catalog and a folder with your other Classic files..


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 14, 2021)

Yes, that is what I said. If the catalog is synced, then Lightroom Classic will already have downloaded all the images, so you don’t have to do that again with Adobe Downloader.


----------



## Toolio (Oct 14, 2021)

Thanks. everybody, for the additional information. It is appreciated.


----------

